# ferrule wrap question



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Is it nessecary to have a ferrule wrap on an 1569? does this add strength to the ferrule? It would seem so, I just wanted to ask the experts. opcorn:


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Every Rod That I have ever built I have wraped the ferrule*

I believe that between the thread and the coating that you are getting a little more strength @ the ferrule. I try to get as close the the end as possible with out going to far...

Now your real ? was is it nessary... I would check with the blank manufacture for that as they will be the ones with the final say if anything goes wrong.. 

Nessary no smart thing to do yes.. JAM


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Absolutely you would wrap the ferrule. If you don't, you are asking for the rod to break. On a 1569 I'd reccomend a wrap of about 3" or a little more and as JAM said try to wrap as close to the edge as you can....I usually hit between 1/16" to 1/32" and typically use "D" size thread because it can be wrapped really tight. It is easiest to start the wrap away from the joint and work towards the edge.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks guys, I figured as much, Considering the rod will be used to toss at least 6oz and bait,I figured it would be wise to reinforce the weak point.


----------

